# MWC



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I am eligable to upgrade like April 10th or something, has anyone seen or heard of new phones coming to Verizon, I want another HTC, but haven't heard what they are coming out with

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

All I hope is that the asus padphone makes it's way to us (not holding my breath though)

*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

http://informationweek.com/news/mobility/smart_phones/232601618?nomobile=1

http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/305484/20120227/htc-one-best-new-smartphones-mobile-world.htm

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

I know it wasn't announced at MWC... but I am holding out for the Galaxy Journal.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I would love the one, but I read somewhere it is mist likely gonna be an AT&T phone, maybe by putting the dual core, since Tegra 3 can do LTE, it will find its way to us

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

HTC one x would have been great but for some reason at&t is getting that one too.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

mad96 said:


> HTC one x would have been great but for some reason at&t is getting that one too.


I'm just hoping that when they get their LTE version of it, Verizon also gets an LTE version of it.

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I'm just hoping that when they get their LTE version of it, Verizon also gets an LTE version of it.
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


If vzw does get it, most likely it'll have the same S4 dual core chip vs T3. I'm not really interested in another dual core phone...just my take.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

tbot said:


> If vzw does get it, most likely it'll have the same S4 dual core chip vs T3. I'm not really interested in another dual core phone...just my take.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


The Tegra 3 doesn't support LTE yet, so I mean even with an S4 the one x will be a kick a** phone. Other than intricate gaming, a user wont really notice a difference between 2 cores or 4 cores. That's my understanding

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I just want my One S or One X variant on VZW. They are amazing imo, sense and all.

But honestly, I wouldn't care for a quad core phone....I mean it may even be slightly faster or battery efficient but hell my laptops still only running an i3, wouldn't want my phone to show it up. Maybe on a tablet with an amazing 1080p display, 2 gbs of ram and jelly bean with a Microsoft Word variant and a usb port and a virtual machine.....


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> The Tegra 3 doesn't support LTE yet, so I mean even with an S4 the one x will be a kick a** phone. Other than intricate gaming, a user wont really notice a difference between 2 cores or 4 cores. That's my understanding
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


That is very true, don't get me wrong, and if its the updated S4 with the adreno 320 GPU then that'd be sick! I'm also gonna have a hard time leaving my 720p screen for something less, like the One S. But my original statement still stands, I want a quad core phone. And if the Ubuntu mobile thing happens you can believe I'll be rocking that shit as well, so quad core would matter at that point.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

There was an article out yesterday that hinted art an HTC nexus device in talks... Trying to.find the link.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

rester555 said:


> There was an article out yesterday that hinted art an HTC nexus device in talks... Trying to.find the link.


I just read that article, but they took most of it down, when the source claimed to not have actual knowlede of direct talks between HTC and Google

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I just read that article, but they took most of it down, when the source claimed to not have actual knowlede of direct talks between HTC and Google
> 
> This post has been XOOMED here


 Nick T check your pm


----------

